# Grissom- Before and after raw.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I was looking through some pictures on my computer tonight, and came across some of Grissom before we went raw. I had almost forgotten how skinny, sickly, and sad he looked there towards the end. It honestly brought tears to my eyes. Poor little guy, so young, he never should have had to go through all that. My bank account has not forgotten the nearly $700/month I was spending on vet bills, but I am SO glad that his raw diet has put these kinds of things in the past. 

Grissom BEFORE raw on a "premium kibble diet"








Notice the only halfway-decent coat. His poor sunken in tummy from all the diarrhea caused by the carbohydrates, and vomiting from his medicine. Even just the look in his eyes screams misery. Too sick to even get up and play with his friends. 

Grissom AFTER raw,on a natural species appropriate diet. 








That coat is nearly reflective. Look how relaxed and happy he looks. 

Grissom back on his feet, alert, loving life, and HAPPY

















And now that he's not spewing from both ends all the time, little Grissom is all about enjoying every moment. He's such a riot. I love my little man.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww he looked so sickly and pathetic when he was on kibble :frown:

He looks amazing now though! Gorgeous coat, I just wanna bury my face in it! (no that isn't weird, I love soft dog fur dangit!) He looks like a super happy guy too, look at that smile! :biggrin: <<< this guy has nothing on Griss's smile! Super clean teeth too. I approve of this doggy! haha


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

oh my goodness!!! He looks so SAD in the first picture!!! In the second, he looks all happy and asleep. And I can't say enough about how gorgeous that coat looks in the third, and just how HAPPY those eyes are, and that tongue lolling out. XDDD

Did you seriously pay $700 a month in vet bills?! Oh wow! When Amaya stopped eating, I took her in three times for it, and they only charged me for the visit the first time. After that, I just paid for the canned food they gave me.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You can tell by the difference in facial expression that he is just happier because he's healthier on raw. You are a wonderful dog mom by doing exactly what he needed you to do. You saved his life :biggrin: 

I think Grissom would make a great poster child for raw!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Did you seriously pay $700 a month in vet bills?! Oh wow! When Amaya stopped eating, I took her in three times for it, and they only charged me for the visit the first time. After that, I just paid for the canned food they gave me.


I really was paying up to that. I was spending between $400 and $700 a month for five straight months. We ran every test in the book, most of them twice. Tried a few antibiotics (flagyl was the one I have to thank for the pathetic face in the first picture) and made a few emergency room trips because of such terrible dehydration from all the diarrhea and vomiting. 

I don't care, I don't care one bit about the money spent and wasted tests. I don't care about the ER visits, or the sleepless nights. He's so healthy now, all of that just seems like a bad dream now. I'd NEVER guess the shiney, happy boy in front of me right now is the same one that used to lay on the floor and moan all day.

Raw, for me, was a total cure all, and while I ENTIRELY understand why some people are intimidated by it, or prefer to stick to kibble, with Grissom it was just not an option, and I'm so glad I learned here. I'm sure my others could survive on kibble, but I want them to do SO much more than survive.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

What wonderful pictures! I am just amazed when I read all of the posts of people hopping from one kibble to another hoping to find one that their dog tolerates. I was on the same path as you with our own little foster failure and probably would have ended up spending hundreds as well. Just like Grisom, Jody just couldn't tolerate dog food but with raw they can both digest and absorb the nutrients they need. Thank you so much for posting the pictures.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I love how white his teeth are. I can't believe how clean and white Bailey's are, hell they're probly whiter than mine lol.

This past weekend I got asked what I do to keep her teeth clean. The person asking feeds a good kibble, but still adds stuff to the water and brushes his dog's teeth. 

I said nothing, the bones and meat do the cleaning for me :biggrin: That's one of the MANY advantages to feeding raw.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was going to comment on this teeth too...gorgeous!

He looks so healthy.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Us raw feeders know what you went through with Grissom, I've been here for awhile and am very thankful for stories like yours and mine, our dogs are just healthier and happier on raw!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beee u ti full!! Grissom is one handsome boy. I know it's sometimes hard to convey a mood in pictures, but I can DEFINITELY see a difference before and after. 

Ya done good, Mom! :tongue:

Richelle


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow! What a difference, I love the last photo he looks adorable and sooooo huggable..:biggrin: I noticed the view from your car window, looks lovely, where do you live?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Boschwen said:


> I noticed the view from your car window, looks lovely, where do you live?


Well now I'm in yuckky Henderson, NV but that picture was taken in Utah.


----------

